# The 83rd Oscars



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2011)

List got released: http://www.oscars.org/awards/academyawards/83/nominees.html


Actor in a Leading Role

* Javier Bardem in “Biutiful”
* Jeff Bridges in “True Grit”
* Jesse Eisenberg in “The Social Network”
* Colin Firth in “The King's Speech”
* James Franco in “127 Hours”



Actor in a Supporting Role

* Christian Bale in “The Fighter”
* John Hawkes in “Winter's Bone”
* Jeremy Renner in “The Town”
* Mark Ruffalo in “The Kids Are All Right”
* Geoffrey Rush in “The King's Speech”



Actress in a Leading Role

* Annette Bening in “The Kids Are All Right”
* Nicole Kidman in “Rabbit Hole”
* Jennifer Lawrence in “Winter's Bone”
* Natalie Portman in “Black Swan”
* Michelle Williams in “Blue Valentine”



Actress in a Supporting Role

* Amy Adams in “The Fighter”
* Helena Bonham Carter in “The King's Speech”
* Melissa Leo in “The Fighter”
* Hailee Steinfeld in “True Grit”
* Jacki Weaver in “Animal Kingdom”



Animated Feature Film

* “How to Train Your Dragon” Chris Sanders and Dean DeBlois
* “The Illusionist” Sylvain Chomet
* “Toy Story 3” Lee Unkrich



Art Direction

* “Alice in Wonderland”
Production Design: Robert Stromberg; Set Decoration: Karen O'Hara
* “Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1”
Production Design: Stuart Craig; Set Decoration: Stephenie McMillan
* “Inception”
Production Design: Guy Hendrix Dyas; Set Decoration: Larry Dias and Doug Mowat
* “The King's Speech”
Production Design: Eve Stewart; Set Decoration: Judy Farr
* “True Grit”
Production Design: Jess Gonchor; Set Decoration: Nancy Haigh



Cinematography

* “Black Swan” Matthew Libatique
* “Inception” Wally Pfister
* “The King's Speech” Danny Cohen
* “The Social Network” Jeff Cronenweth
* “True Grit” Roger Deakins



Costume Design

* “Alice in Wonderland” Colleen Atwood
* “I Am Love” Antonella Cannarozzi
* “The King's Speech” Jenny Beavan
* “The Tempest” Sandy Powell
* “True Grit” Mary Zophres



Directing

* “Black Swan” Darren Aronofsky
* “The Fighter” David O. Russell
* “The King's Speech” Tom Hooper
* “The Social Network” David Fincher
* “True Grit” Joel Coen and Ethan Coen



Documentary (Feature)

* “Exit through the Gift Shop” Banksy and Jaimie D'Cruz
* “Gasland” Josh Fox and Trish Adlesic
* “Inside Job” Charles Ferguson and Audrey Marrs
* “Restrepo” Tim Hetherington and Sebastian Junger
* “Waste Land” Lucy Walker and Angus Aynsley



Documentary (Short Subject)

* “Killing in the Name” Nominees to be determined
* “Poster Girl” Nominees to be determined
* “Strangers No More” Karen Goodman and Kirk Simon
* “Sun Come Up” Jennifer Redfearn and Tim Metzger
* “The Warriors of Qiugang” Ruby Yang and Thomas Lennon



Film Editing

* “Black Swan” Andrew Weisblum
* “The Fighter” Pamela Martin
* “The King's Speech” Tariq Anwar
* “127 Hours” Jon Harris
* “The Social Network” Angus Wall and Kirk Baxter



Foreign Language Film

* “Biutiful” Mexico
* “Dogtooth” Greece
* “In a Better World” Denmark
* “Incendies” Canada
* “Outside the Law (Hors-la-loi)” Algeria



Makeup

* “Barney's Version” Adrien Morot
* “The Way Back” Edouard F. Henriques, Gregory Funk and Yolanda Toussieng
* “The Wolfman” Rick Baker and Dave Elsey



Music (Original Score)

* “How to Train Your Dragon” John Powell
* “Inception” Hans Zimmer
* “The King's Speech” Alexandre Desplat
* “127 Hours” A.R. Rahman
* “The Social Network” Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross



Music (Original Song)

* “Coming Home” from “Country Strong” Music and Lyric by Tom Douglas, Troy Verges and Hillary Lindsey
* “I See the Light” from “Tangled” Music by Alan Menken Lyric by Glenn Slater
* “If I Rise” from “127 Hours” Music by A.R. Rahman Lyric by Dido and Rollo Armstrong
* “We Belong Together” from “Toy Story 3" Music and Lyric by Randy Newman



Best Picture

* “Black Swan” Mike Medavoy, Brian Oliver and Scott Franklin, Producers
* “The Fighter” David Hoberman, Todd Lieberman and Mark Wahlberg, Producers
* “Inception” Emma Thomas and Christopher Nolan, Producers
* “The Kids Are All Right” Gary Gilbert, Jeffrey Levy-Hinte and Celine Rattray, Producers
* “The King's Speech” Iain Canning, Emile Sherman and Gareth Unwin, Producers
* “127 Hours” Christian Colson, Danny Boyle and John Smithson, Producers
* “The Social Network” Scott Rudin, Dana Brunetti, Michael De Luca and Ceán Chaffin, Producers
* “Toy Story 3” Darla K. Anderson, Producer
* “True Grit” Scott Rudin, Ethan Coen and Joel Coen, Producers
* “Winter's Bone" Anne Rosellini and Alix Madigan-Yorkin, Producers



Short Film (Animated)

* “Day & Night” Teddy Newton
* “The Gruffalo” Jakob Schuh and Max Lang
* “Let's Pollute” Geefwee Boedoe
* “The Lost Thing” Shaun Tan and Andrew Ruhemann
* “Madagascar, carnet de voyage (Madagascar, a Journey Diary)” Bastien Dubois



Short Film (Live Action)

* “The Confession” Tanel Toom
* “The Crush” Michael Creagh
* “God of Love” Luke Matheny
* “Na Wewe” Ivan Goldschmidt
* “Wish 143” Ian Barnes and Samantha Waite



Sound Editing

* “Inception” Richard King
* “Toy Story 3” Tom Myers and Michael Silvers
* “Tron: Legacy” Gwendolyn Yates Whittle and Addison Teague
* “True Grit” Skip Lievsay and Craig Berkey
* “Unstoppable” Mark P. Stoeckinger



Sound Mixing

* “Inception” Lora Hirschberg, Gary A. Rizzo and Ed Novick
* “The King's Speech” Paul Hamblin, Martin Jensen and John Midgley
* “Salt” Jeffrey J. Haboush, Greg P. Russell, Scott Millan and William Sarokin
* “The Social Network” Ren Klyce, David Parker, Michael Semanick and Mark Weingarten
* “True Grit” Skip Lievsay, Craig Berkey, Greg Orloff and Peter F. Kurland



Visual Effects

* “Alice in Wonderland” Ken Ralston, David Schaub, Carey Villegas and Sean Phillips
* “Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1” Tim Burke, John Richardson, Christian Manz and Nicolas Aithadi
* “Hereafter” Michael Owens, Bryan Grill, Stephan Trojanski and Joe Farrell
* “Inception” Paul Franklin, Chris Corbould, Andrew Lockley and Peter Bebb
* “Iron Man 2” Janek Sirrs, Ben Snow, Ged Wright and Daniel Sudick



Writing (Adapted Screenplay)

* “127 Hours” Screenplay by Danny Boyle & Simon Beaufoy
* “The Social Network” Screenplay by Aaron Sorkin
* “Toy Story 3” Screenplay by Michael Arndt; Story by John Lasseter, Andrew Stanton and Lee Unkrich
* “True Grit” Written for the screen by Joel Coen & Ethan Coen
* “Winter's Bone” Adapted for the screen by Debra Granik & Anne Rosellini



Writing (Original Screenplay)

* “Another Year” Written by Mike Leigh
* “The Fighter” Screenplay by Scott Silver and Paul Tamasy & Eric Johnson;
Story by Keith Dorrington & Paul Tamasy & Eric Johnson
* “Inception” Written by Christopher Nolan
* “The Kids Are All Right” Written by Lisa Cholodenko & Stuart Blumberg
* “The King's Speech” Screenplay by David Seidler











Honestly, I'm shocked Nolan isn't nominated for Director for Inception, same with the Dark Knight, wasn't nominated for that either. Personally, I just want Toy Story 3, The Social Network, and Inception to just do well. Toy Story 3 should win the Animation Award, easily the best out of the 3.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess this just validates my personally held belief that the oscars have not been relevant (so much as being able to point me towards a film I might enjoy) for many years.

A pity, I am always on the lookout for films I might have missed.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 26, 2011)

Is time to waiting for academy awards aired on Star Movies this February!


----------



## RE4zombie (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm so glad that Trent Reznor got nominated for Best Score for _The Social Network_.  It's another great way for Nine Inch Nails' mastermind to give the record labels and the RIAA a resounding FUCK YOU after leaking his music and DVDs on torrent sites and releasing The Slip for free.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2011)

All though I hate Trent, Social Network did a really great job with the Soundtrack. It really set the mood perfectly for whatever was going on in the film.

From the films that I seen this year, this is a tough decision for Best Picture. I honestly have no idea who to vote for if I had to.


----------



## nasune (Jan 26, 2011)

You know, it's funny but from all of these movies I've only seen three (namely Inception, Harry Potter, and Iron Man 2). And of these the only one that I liked was inception (the others were not bad, but I'm pissed about the dragging on in HP and Iron Man 2 just missed something) only thing that bothered me about Inception was the lack of truly dreamlike worlds (I mean were inside a dream, make someone fly, or give me a fairy tale like environment, though Limbo was cool). So I'll be rooting for Inception, because that is the only one I know and like enough (though I hope to see Tron soon).


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Why the hell is "The kids are alright" nominated for best picture?

I really, REALLY, hope TKS wins best picture, its a masterpiece of cinema.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 26, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Why the hell is "The kids are alright" nominated for best picture?
> 
> I really, REALLY, hope TKS wins best picture, its a masterpiece of cinema.



I genuinely liked "The Kids Are All Right". It was nominated due to its obvious social relevance.

The best part about The King's Speech is obviously the masterful acting of Firth. It was a fantastic performance that will likely win Best Actor. The problem with it in general is its reliance on period. While the movie is fantastic, The Social Network is quite possibly the most relevant movie of this year. It's plot is excellent and it had good acting. (well executed, but not as memorable as Firth) As you can remember, the movies that won in previous years mostly had something to do with social relevance, as I had said. Crash. Slumdog Millionare. Hurt Locker. Titanic. Schindler's List. Rain Man. Gandhi. While The King's Speech is excellent, The Social Network is the most likely winner.

If there is anything that does stand any chance to beat The Social Network and The King's Speech, it would be Black Swan and True Grit. They both have extremely dedicated fanbases and a huge following, and they are both fantastically directed movies.

For Directing, I would say Fincher, Hooper and Aronofsky have equal chances of winning. It's anyone's game in my opinion for now.

You don't even have to talk about Animated Picture. Toy Story 3 will win. (although my friend seems convinced How to Train Your Dragon will win)

Actually, since I'm bored, I'll post who's likely to win. And the possible spoiler.

Best Picture: The Social Network
Spoiler: The King's Speech

Best Director: Aronofsky, Fincher and Hooper
Spoiler: Coen Brothers

Best Actor: Colin Firth
Spoiler: Jesse Eisenberg, James Franco

Best Actress: Natalie Portman
Spoiler: Anette Bening

Best Supporting Actor: Christian Bale
Spoiler: Geoffry Rush

Best Supporting Actress: Hailee Steinfeld
Spoiler: Melissa Leo

Best Animated Picture: Toy Story 3
Spoiler: None (like How to Train Your Dragon or Illusionist will actually win)

Best Adapted Screenplay: The Social Network
Spoiler: 127 Hours, True Grit

Best Original Screenplay: The King's Speech
Spoiler: The Fighter

Cinematography: Every movie has a too good a chance, but True Grit or King's Speech both have good chances.

Editing: The Social Network
Spoiler: 127 Hours

Art Direction: Inception and The King's Speech
Spoiler: True Grit

Costume Design: Alice in Wonderland
Spoiler: True Grit, The King's Speech

Foreign Language: Biutiful (but it's the only one I've seen so..)

Makeup: Don't Really Care.

Original Score: The Social Network and Inception
Spoiler: All the rest but "How to Train Your Dragon"

Original Song: We Belong Together
Spoilers: If I Rise

Sound Editing: Inception
Spoiler: True Grit

Sound Mixing: Inception and The Social Network
Spoilers: True Grit

Visual Effects: Inception
Spoilers: TRON: Legacy, Alice in Wonderland

Haven't watched any shorts so I can't comment, and none of the documentaries either.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2011)

We need something like Oscars for games ;<

Yes I know loads of GOTY compitions are there but a big on, on TV and red carpet and stuff would be awesome


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> We need something like Oscars for games ;<
> 
> Yes I know loads of GOTY compitions are there but a big on, on TV and red carpet and stuff would be awesome



It's called the Video Game Awards and it fucking sucks.


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hollywood is full of crap.
This big budgets , mass produced for mass market audience just don't cut it for me anymore.
God bless Netflix instant, for all those Indie foreign movies that even made on a badget, usually rely on a good story and good acting to get your attention rather that a multi million dollars in special effects and production.
I used to care, but homestly, there are so many good , underrated movies out there.
That said, I enjoyed Inception and I wish it to do well.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 26, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously cuz I never heard of it :X
Well I might have heard of it but I thought it was something Gamespot does online lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 27, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's something SpikeTV does, awards show and all that stuff. Its still bad.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2011)

Why is the Social Network so hyped?  I watched it and found it the most boring movie I have ever seen I was about to get up and leave the movie half way through it in the theaters.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 27, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Why is the Social Network so hyped?  I watched it and found it the most boring movie I have ever seen I was about to get up and leave the movie half way through it in the theaters.



Because it has social relevance. Nearly everyone has Facebook nowadays, and it's beautifully acted, scripted and scored.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 28, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Haven't watched any shorts so I can't comment, and none of the documentaries either.



Exit through the Gift Shop is ACE. I'm still not convinced it even IS a documentary; I suspect it's mostly staged and acted, and Banksy is trolling everyone on a major scale (seriously, imagine if it WON AN OSCAR and was later revealed to be fake?)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright! Is time to watching Academy Awards live today!


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 28, 2011)

the same people always win


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2011)

My predictions:



Spoiler



Best Actor: Colin Firth
Best Supporting Actor: Geoffrey Rush
Best Actress: I don't know, personally rooting for Natalie Portman
Best Supporting Actress: Hailee Steinfeld (she was good in True Grit)
Animated Film: Toy Story 3 (no shit)
Art Direction: Probably True Grit but I'm rooting for Inception
Cinematography: Should be Inception
Costume Design: True Grit
Directing: Tom Hopper or David Fincher
Music: The Social Network
Best Picture: Pretty close but probably the King's Speech, close seconds being True Grit and The Social Network
Visual Effects: Inception
Writing (Adapted Screenplay): The Social Network or True Grit
Writing (Original Screenplay): The King's Speech



Inception got snubbed for so much. They hate Christopher Nolan like all hell, the Dark Knight got snubbed for a lot too outside of Best Supporting Actor and that's only really because Heath Ledger died.

Odds are the sweeper is gonna be The King's Speech with True Grit and The Social Network doing well.

The King's Speech just seems to be made to win Oscars and I really have a personal hatred for movies that do that. They're artsy as all hell but damn boring. I'd really be rooting for Inception (probably my personal favorite of 2010), although True Grit was great and The Social Network looks really good.

No cinematography nomination for Scott Pilgrim sucks though, definitely was done very well in that respect.

Generally I don't care for these awards things, they're usually full of crap. Good movies often get snubbed and the awards only go to the movies that basically just get critics hard, not movies that people actually like.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

Out of all the movies nominated, I've only watched Toy Story 3, The Social Network, Inception, and How to Train Your Dragon.

Are any of the other movies(most of which I've never even heard of) worth watching?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally, I'm shocked about several things. Here's the list of winners.

Best Picture: The King's Speech
Actor in a Leading Role: Colin Firth, The King's Speech
Actress in a Leading Role: Natalie Portman, Black Swan
Actor in a Supporting Role: Christian Bale, The Fighter
Actress in a Supporting Role: Melissa Leo, The Fighter
Director: Tom Hooper, The King's Speech
Original Screenplay:  David Seidler, The King's Speech
Adapted Screenplay: Aaron Sorkin, The Social Network
Animated Feature Film: Toy Story 3
Foreign-Language Film: In a Better World (Denmark)
Documentary Feature: Inside Job
Art Direction: Alice in Wonderland
Cinematography: Inception
Film Editing: The Social Network
Costume Design: Alice in Wonderland
Original Song: "We Belong Together" (Toy Story 3), music and lyrics by Randy Newman
Original Score: Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross, The Social Network
Animated Short: The Lost Thing
Documentary Short: Strangers No More
Live Action Short: God of Love
Makeup: The Wolfman
Sound Editing: Inception
Sound Mixing: Inception
Visual Effects: Inception

1. Tom Hooper winning directing. David Fincher must be pissed. This is the 2nd time he lost. I mean c'mon, he won the BAFTA (which obviously favored King's Speech more) and the Golden Globe. He should've won this.
2. True Grit winning nothing. I would've thought that it would win at least Cinematography.
3. The shorts. Day and Night & Na We We both lost? Quite a surprise if you've watched all of the shorts. God of Love winning was a huge surprise.
4. Alice in Wonderland winning TWO awards. I would've thought it was only Art Direction. Not costume design.

Overall, 4 for King's Speech and Inception, 3 for Social Network, 2 for Alice in Wonderland, The Fighter and Toy Story 3, 1 for Black Swan and The Wolfman.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! *The King's Speech* win this awards today!


----------



## smile72 (Feb 28, 2011)

True Grit was a shock I thought it would of got at least one. I'm glad The Social Network didn't get Best Picture or Best Director I extremely dislike that film. I loved The King's Speech though. It's not a shock at all  that Alice in Wonderland got Best Costume Design I'm never really shocked by that category I knew it was either Alice in Wonderland or The Tempest!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 28, 2011)

smile72 said:
			
		

> I'm never really shocked by that category I knew it was either Alice in Wonderland or The Tempest!



You would have been if you'd known that the Costume Designer of King's Speech got nominated 9 TIMES. And won once.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

i might be late but this awards show wasn't as funny as several years back


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 4, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> i might be late but this awards show wasn't as funny as several years back


I agree with you.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 4, 2011)

Make a poll and let us vote :>


----------

